# Recording studio vs Home recording



## Laridarsarm (Jan 16, 2010)

I have always thought that all successful music recording had to be done by a recording studio. Well ... I think that is the way in most cases but have to admire some of these new young musicians who are creating mp3 totally on their own time and equipment.

In perspective I think it really comes down to the question of which works better to get the music where the artists want.

Home recording vs Studio recording????


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Who is your favorite composer, Laridarsarm?


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't get it, is this just an attempt to promote yourself? 

Home recording software/hardware has existed for awhile, and there are some true to life sounding softsynths out there, especially some of the more recent software/hardware. 

It really just takes money and a desire to learn.


----------



## Laridarsarm (Jan 16, 2010)

*Clarification*

I guess what I am really trying to ask is do any of the modern composers do it at home today. I heard something about the song "fireflies" being recorded at home and everyone who hears this seems to give some kind of meriting reaction to the idea.

I know we have good multimedia software now but really what is the contrast vs the two ways of recording. It seems almost obvious that a recording studio would sound better for a orchestra to record in but how virtually uncomprehensible is the difference?

My favorite composer has to be Samuel Barber specifically his work on the piece, "Adagio for Strings"


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I think the biggest hindrance in a home studio is having to learn the software, and mixing techniques...also just because you play keyboard and have a highquality life like violin sample, it doesn't mean you're going to know *how to play it like a violin.* There are certain instrument specific techniques that unless you spend time learning the instrument, you're not going to know. That's something else that gets in the way of people (primarily me haha).

But, I think you would be surprised how many professionals rely on softsynths, even in big projects such as soundtracks and compositions. They really have come a long way and (the good ones) are indistinguishable in the right hands.


----------



## SatiesFaction (Apr 12, 2010)

I have to agree with David here: I use sampled instruments a lot, the Garritan Steinway especially, and I'm happy with the results, but I think it works because I've played the piano for many years.

On the other hand, when I try to program instruments that I don't understand at all (like drums), the outcome can be quite disappointing.

Another common issue with samples is that you get great sounds nowadays (I use the Kontakt library), but maybe not the sound you want. For example, in the Kontakt library, the viola sounds great to me, but the cello doesn't. Probably just a matter of taste, but I've been unhappy with it so far, although I love the instrument in general...


----------

